# Que os parece este amplificador?



## josee (Nov 28, 2021)

Hola, estoy mirando este ampli 
€ 106,03  38%de DESCUENTO | Douk de Audio HiFi Bluetooth 5,0 tubo de vacío amplificador estéreo USB DAC receptor coaxial/OPT Audio en casa Digital Amp w/Medidor de VU 100W + 100W
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msyE9jG que os parece por ese precio? Lo compro o lo dejo pasar? Gracias foro.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 28, 2021)

Tiene pinta de ser más malo que un dolor.
Parece un diorama o un mal chiste y que las válvulas estén pegadas con fixo ahí encima.

Lo mismo me equivoco pero a mí me da un 0,000000000% de confianza. Osea que irá pero como los demás amplis de 20€


----------



## josee (Nov 28, 2021)

Tiene pinta de ser como los amplis de 20€ si, por eso he preferido preguntar, aunque hay un comentario de un comprador que dice..... Que le a cambiado los tubos por otros. Y suena muy bien. No se, no se.... Gracias Scooter por tu opinión.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 28, 2021)

Si ellos mismos dicen que el amplificador es el IC TPA3221
Si lleva una fuente de 12V.

Las válvulas están pegadas con cola caliente ahí encima.


----------



## analogico (Nov 28, 2021)

es un amplificador de clase D
los  tubos son de adorno


----------



## Scooter (Nov 28, 2021)

El payaso que explica que los ha cambiado y que va mejor...
Está visto que no se puede uno fiar de los feedbacks


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 28, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> es un amplificador de clase D
> los  tubos son de adorno


Mera curiosidad ¿para que le ponen bulbos a un amplificador actual? ¿son solo de adorno en general?
Yo pense que era una tecnología considerada obsoleta y desfasada a favor del chip.







Sabía si que las antiguas radios usan bulbos (de hecho, lo supe por 1º vez en el Maniac Mansion, que abres una para sacarselo XD y luego lo corrobore viendo antiguas radios en google)


----------



## Scooter (Nov 28, 2021)

No lo tengo muy claro:

a) Se ve que suenan diferente y a algunos les gusta ese sonido.
b) Hay a quien le gusta demostrar lo _musho_ que sabe y le gusta quemar pasta


En cualquier caso me parece bonito el ampli. Si por el mismo ampli normal pagaría 15€, por ese pagaría 16€, porque está chulo, la verdad.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 28, 2021)

Yo pensé en un principio que era un pre echo con los tubos de vacío hasta que leí la descripción :



Supongo que pasan los cables alrededor de los tubos para que los electrones queden mas calentitos y contentos sonando así mejor.

Concuerdo con Scooter, se lo ve lindo pero no para pagar ese precio.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 28, 2021)

Han inventado la máquina de endrezar plátanos


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 28, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Yo pensé en un principio que era un pre echo con los tubos de vacío hasta que leí la descripción :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 274886
> 
> ...


Habladurías, charlatanerías de lo que denominan Audio Woo

*Audio woo:* 
consiste en varias afirmaciones vagas y no respaldadas de dispositivos o métodos para obtener una mejor calidad de sonido de los sistemas que reproducen música grabada. Tales afirmaciones son hechas por fabricantes, aficionados y escritores en el campo.
En al menos dos sentidos de la palabra, audio woo no debe considerarse ciencia sólida.


----------



## J2C (Nov 28, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Han inventado la máquina de *endrezar plátanos*




Salu2.-


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 28, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Han inventado la máquina de endrezar plátanos




A ver, el frutero mandaba frutas XD (chiste fácil), dado que los enderezaba para hacerles creer a la gente que era otra especie, y así venderlo mas caro. Lo detuvieron por estafador


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 28, 2021)

Ojo, que si pedis un producto y cumple su objetivo, ahi habria que ver si es estafa


Yo no veo que diga que usa los tubos para amplificar, asi que dudo que sea estafa...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 28, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ojo, que si pedis un producto y cumple su objetivo, ahi habria que ver si es estafa
> Ver el archivo adjunto 274911
> 
> Yo no veo que diga que usa los tubos para amplificar, asi que dudo que sea estafa...


Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa, aunque depende de la ley de cada país respecto a ello, hay estafadores expertos en esas cuestiones de vacios legales. Al menos una lupa es mucho más útil que las cremas y/o pildoras milagrosas que los jelqueadores se han aburrido de desmentir (lo mismo se puede decir de los productos milagrosos para perder peso).

Es cierto, como antes se comento, y lo mismo los amplificadores, del estudio sociológico que hay a la hora de vender tal o cual producto, y que claro, que se promete el oro y el moro y bien saben como "adornar la verdad XD" y del nivel de conocimiento de la media de sus clientes


----------



## aitopes (Nov 28, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> es un amplificador de clase D
> los  tubos son de adorno


Lo pone claramente al final de la publicación:


----------



## analogico (Nov 28, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Mera curiosidad ¿para que le ponen bulbos a un amplificador actual? ¿son solo de adorno en general?
> Yo pense que era una tecnología considerada obsoleta y desfasada a favor del chip


dicen que suena mejor


hellfire4 dijo:


> Sabía si que las antiguas radios usan bulbos (de hecho, lo supe por 1º vez en el Maniac Mansion, que abres una para sacarselo XD y luego lo corrobore viendo antiguas radios en google)


ese amplificador es de tubos de verdad, tiene los transformadores


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 28, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> dicen que suena mejor
> 
> ese amplificador es de tubos de verdad, tiene los transformadores


Me imagino que haría falta pruebas con aparatos de medición de sónidos entre dos de similares características, de uno de bulbos y uno que no para obtener un resultado más conciso.
Se parece a cuando un tipo dice el combustible de vehiculos de determinada marca era mejor que el de determinada otra, y eso no es muy certero que digamos, de forma que habría que hacer una prueba entre dos motores y aparatos de medición para ver le resultado de cada uno de forma certera.


*las características armónicas de los bulbos “disminuyen” el estrés y otorgan una sensación de bienestar*.

Con esa frase ya quede convencido XD

Fuente de la frase:








						¿Por qué los amplificadores de bulbos suenan mejor? |
					

Damos un repaso a la historia del amplificador de bulbos, su uso, explicamos por qué suenan mejor y hasta cómo disminuyen el estrés.




					luisgyg.com


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 29, 2021)

Te puedo dar un ejemplo de 2 amplificadores, uno integrado y otro hibrido.
El integrado (TDA1556q), tiene bastante agudos, y no tantos graves. Digamos que se escucha bastante plano.
El hibrido (STK4142ii), se siente mas apagado, pero con buen grave.

Ambos sin preamplificador ni nada en la entrada/salida, probados con el mismo bafle.

Sera cuestion de gustos, pero el STK lo siento mas natural, y el TDA no.

Lo mismo irá a pasar con un clase D, un clase H, contra uno valvular (no importa la clase).

Creo que todos los circuitos tienen su "toque", asi que dudo que diferentes circuitos puedan sonar exactamente igual.


----------



## josee (Nov 29, 2021)

Hola, ya me quedo más que claro jajaja, me río por no llorar, y el comentario de un usuario que dice... que a cambiado las valvulas en fin.... menos mal que he preguntado antes de aventurarme gracias chicos y chicas. Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 29, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo que todos los circuitos tienen su "toque", asi que dudo que diferentes circuitos puedan sonar exactamente igual.


Cada persona tiene "su oído" y lo que a uno le parece buen sonido por sus súper graves emvolventes a otros les da dolor de cabeza. 

De joven me gustaba oír con más agudos que graves y odiaba la nueva tendencia de dar más presencia a los graves y casi anular los agudos.. Ahora tiendo a buscar la media o lo más natural en cuanto a sonido. 
Puede que el sonido de un valvular fuese más "cálido", con unos graves rotundos pero suaves y si querías graves los tenías. 
También dependería de los altavoces, los que recuperé de trc de lámparas daban un sonido increíble con la radio de mi añorado seat 124. 

La idea de decidir cuál es mejor mediante aparatos de medida, creo que se quedaría en una anécdota puesto que al forofo del integrado o de los transistores o de las válvulas.. Nadie le va a cambiar su forma de pensar por el mero hecho de que un ingeniero haga públicas unas gráficas, unos valores o unos números leídos en un display de un cacharro con ajustes programados "a gusto". 🙄

Tengo una cajita llena de lámparas viejas de televisión.. 🤔🤔 ... 💡😈💰💰


----------



## carluz (Nov 29, 2021)

Hola. Comparto todas las consideraciones y diferenciando lo que es falso y decorativo (como en el caso de la consulta), todo es cuestión de gustos y $$$$. Rod Elliott en su página Design Considerations - 2 
 refiere que el uso de las válvulas es un tema de gustos. Claramente para Hi-Fi se inclina a las tecnologías con semiconductores por razones de diseño y obtención de los componentes. 
Los músicos elijen las válvulas, en mi opinión, por su régimen de trabajo continuo en un recital y agregar un poco de distorsión que les da un sonido más personal.
Yo elijo transistores (bipolares o mosfet) y diseños clásicos (Fapesa, RCA, Sinclair, Turner, Audison, etc.) o más actuales (espejo de corriente, drive cascode, etc.), todos tratados en algún hilo del foro. 
Si querés una mejora de graves o agudos, entonces un crossover de 2 o 3 vías.


----------



## josee (Nov 29, 2021)

En mi caso a mí me gusta que estén todas las frecuencias presentes... Tanto agudos, medios y graves. Para gustos colores.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 29, 2021)

Antes que digan que plátanos torcidos y penes enderezados.

Yo una vez vi un Review de un YouTuber llamado great Scoot que abrió uno de esos amplificadores chinescos y no están tan así de adorno.

Trae preamplificadores clásicos de toda la vida, esos tubos están casi casi de acoplamiento y de ahí a un ampli clase D.

Están solo de semi adorno.


josee dijo:


> En mi caso a mí me gusta que estén todas las frecuencias presentes... Tanto agudos, medios y graves. Para gustos colores.


Si si, en ese caso usa un ecualizador.

Yo siempre escucho que los bulbos suenan cálidos , que sonidos de caoba y cuánta patraña y media.

Yo los escucho igual 🤷🏽‍♂️ será que estoy sordo? 🤔


----------



## malesi (Nov 29, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Tengo una cajita llena de lámparas viejas de televisión.. 🤔🤔


Pero pinchadas jajajajajajajajja


----------



## Scooter (Nov 29, 2021)

Yo escucho el sonido de la caja registradora y de cómo se ríen de mí cuando compro gilipolleces.
Tengo el oído finísimo en eso.


----------



## josee (Nov 29, 2021)

Yo monte dos amplificadores de aquí del foro, uno con un pal 007 de Pioneer y otro con dos tda 2040 y depende en que altavoces los conecte, uno saca más graves que el otro. Pero los agudos los escucho igual en los altavoces que los conecte.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 29, 2021)

No no compañero los altavoces son transductores, es decir cada uno está fabricado con diferentes características.

Frecuencia de corte, decibeles, volumen , spl, etc.

Para eso uno hace uso de un ecualizador para compensar lo que no puede reproducir el altavoz.

Que tal si tienes un altavoz muy bueno para agudos y medios pero le cuesta reproducir bajos o viceversa.

Por eso los bafles traen 3 altavoces por qué cada uno de ellos reproduce diferentes frecuencias.


----------



## carluz (Nov 29, 2021)

josee dijo:


> En mi caso a mí me gusta que estén todas las frecuencias presentes... Tanto agudos, medios y graves. Para gustos colores.


Si, me refería a crossovers activos. No te pierdas si tenés la oportunida de escuchar como suena. Los crossover activos tambien tiene varios hilos en el foro, por ejemplo el del Dr. Zoidberg.


----------



## josee (Nov 29, 2021)

No he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar unos buenos altavoces, los míos son de estos de andar por casa de dos y tres vías. Pero para nada buenos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 29, 2021)

En mi caso, busco el equilibrio, y mas que soy musico, la necesidad de un sonido plano, o no tan resonante es indispensable.
Por eso los parlantes que uso (porque no tengo presupuesto para nada), son los mas planos que escuche de un equipo comun y comercial (marca Sanyo, pero con caja de madera, y la salida de ventilacion trasera), y de ahi puedo llegar a comparar.

Nunca escuché un valvular, o mas bien un amplificador de guitarras o asi, ya que radio y TV valvular si escuche.

Me encanta la musica electronica, asi que es de esperar que los graves me atraigan, pero como dije, nada exagerado.

Llevo desde los 6 años en la musica, y lamentablemente ensayar con el equipo a tope en una habitacion de 3x12 metros, no es muy bueno para los oidos. Asi y todo, me considero que aun tengo rango auditivo, a pesar de la perdida por lo comentado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 29, 2021)

A ver, más allá de los gustos y/o oidos de cada uno (una excepción seria alguien con oido absoluto como Mozart, ya que ese si obtendría una respuesta acertada)

Queria recalcar que independiente que uno de bulbos suene diferente a uno que no los tiene, más que nada preferiría un analisis cientifico y su correspondiente resultado, para tener una respuesta certera de cual suena mejor, también de esa manera podría saber si lo de los bulbos que logran un mejor sonido es cierto o puro cuento.

Eso de que dicen o me parece no pintan que sean afirmaciones objetivas, salvo que el que lo diga tenga ese oido mencionado y no este tirando cualquier bolazo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 29, 2021)

Te dejo uno que se tomo el tiempo de analizar, pero te resumo lo que encontró; *El sonido que produce cada amplificador es muy subjetivo.*

¿Realmente las válvulas suenan mejor?

Disclaimer; no tengo ninguna relacion con la pagina ni nadie de ahi...


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 29, 2021)

​Encontre este artículo, siendo la traducción de uno, justo una figura conocida

​Mentiras en el audio. 2.- La mentira de las válvulas:​Esta es una mentira muy habitual, que no dejamos de escuchar y que en parte se debe al diseño de estos aparatos con válvulas vistas que, sin duda, aportan belleza y cierta nostalgia. Y esto hace más fácil el marketing del producto y el engaño. ¿Qué mejoras hay tras un aparato con válvulas?
Las válvulas son buenas para aparatos transmisores de RF de alta potencia (como emisoras de FM) y hornos microondas, pero en pleno siglo 21, no para amplificadores, preamps, o incluso componentes como reproductores de CD y DVD (¡que también los ha habido!)
¿Qué hay de malo en las válvulas? Nada!”. Pero *todo lo que puede hacer una válvula, los dispositivos de estado sólido lo harán mejor y a menor coste, y con más fiabilidad*. Incluso el mejor amplificador basado en válvulas tendrá una mayor distorsión de sonido que otro aparato bien diseñado basado en transistores, y además necesitará más mantenimiento (sustitución válvulas, recalibrado…) a lo largo de su vida útil.
En cuanto a la “calidad de sonido”, se confirma que hay dos posibilidades: 1.- es fruto de la imaginación del audiófilo o 2.- hay una intención deliberada de “colorear” el sonido por parte del fabricante, en cuyo caso se podría hacer exactamente lo mismo por parte del fabricante del producto basado en transistores.
Si, hay casos muy contados de situaciones en los que un diseño sofisticado de un equipo HI-FI puede considerar utilizar válvulas, como en la etapa de RF de un sintonizador de FM. Pero son casos tan contados, que no pueden justificar la mentira generalizada sobre la mejor calidad técnica o de sonido de la válvula en un equipo moderno.

Fuente:








						10 mentiras en el audio. Lo que algunos expertos nos hacen creer
					

Recuperamos ideas de un articulo del año 2000 con total vigenvia, con las grandes mentiras en el audio que nos hacen gastar mucho dinero inutilmente.




					radioexperto.com
				



El comienzo de este antiguo posteo (o fogoposteo, mejor dicho) tiene el mismo artículo, por eso me resulto conocido 






						Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End
					

Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End    La conocida frase de Lincoln " No se puede engañar a toda la gente todo el tiempo ", parece ser "apenas" aplicable a algunos "audiophilos" fanáticos del audio High-End.  Aquí se detalla un intento de como para saber a que atenernos.  Poseo la firme...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Scooter (Nov 29, 2021)

Pues será sugestión, pero los equipos de 2k€ se oyen mejor que los de 20€.
Ya los de 20k€ o 30k€ no he tenido el gusto. No creo que se note.

Me gusta mucho ir en bici. Entre una de 100 y otra de 1000€ se nota una barbaridad. Entre la de 1k y la de 2k yo no lo noto.

Para los curiosos por la mía pagué 0k55€ en el año 99 y aún la tengo.


----------



## carluz (Nov 29, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues será sugestión, pero los equipos de 2k€ se oyen mejor que los de 20€.


Eso es entendible, calidad de los componentes (ej. los capacitores un componente que aveces olvidamos), diseños cuidados, etc., suma precio... pero creo que de lo que estamos tratando aqui, y sigo tu ejemplo de las bicicletas, es que tan redondas nos parecen sus ruedas...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 29, 2021)

Pues si honestamente yo encuentro diferencias.

1.- son caros.
2.-ni duran.
3.-tienen microfonia.

Entonces la pregunta es:
Es viable un amplificador clase D a tubos?

Teóricamente si trabajan en modo conmutador se escucharía igual a un transistorizado.


----------



## Futuro (Feb 24, 2022)

Hola amigos, siguiendo el tema de ¿Que os parece este amplificador? les traigo este según clase A 2.1


----------



## Scooter (Feb 24, 2022)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Hola amigos, siguiendo el tema de ¿Que os parece este amplificador? les traigo este según clase A 2.1  Ver el archivo adjunto 278608


Desde la ignorancia parcial, no soy experto en audio pero algo si que sé, me parece peor que malo. Rayando con la tomadura de pelo.

A lo mejor es un tipo de amplificador que yo no conozco y si que es válido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2022)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Hola amigos, siguiendo el tema de *¿Que os parece este amplificador? *les traigo este según clase A 2.1


 💩 

Esa configuración se denomina "Power follower" es sencilla, fácil de armar, de bastante fidelidad, pero horriblemente ineficiente.
Busca en el Foro mejores diseños de amplificadores Clase "A"
​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 25, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 💩
> 
> Esa configuración se denomina "Power follower" es sencilla, fácil de armar, de bastante fidelidad, pero horriblemente ineficiente.
> Busca en el Foro mejores diseños de amplificadores Clase "A"
> ​








Es emisor común, Su Majestad!!!


----------



## unmonje (Feb 26, 2022)

Negocio para el que lo fabrica pero eficiencia menor al 50%, con emisor común o lo que sea, prefiero uno con ECL84


----------



## Futuro (Feb 26, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Negocio para el que lo fabrica pero eficiencia menor al 50%, con emisor común o lo que sea, prefiero uno con ECL84


¿Cuanto consumira?


----------



## unmonje (Feb 26, 2022)

aguirre606 dijo:


> ¿Cuanto consumira?


Haciendo una cuenta rápida, consume unos 30 watts, de los cuales mas de la mitad se convierte en calor porque se quema en la resistencia.
Después el otro 40%  se usa para mover las bocinas y solo un 2 o 3% del 40% se convierte en sonido   Una calamidad pero esto último es comun a cualquier bocina. No olvidar que un parlante, no es mas que un electroimán para usos especiales


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 26, 2022)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Hola amigos, siguiendo el tema de ¿Que os parece este amplificador? les traigo este según clase A 2.1  Ver el archivo adjunto 278608



Sacando el ecualizador y ajustando algunos valores esta bien. *Ejemplo:* 12V es muy bajo voltaje


----------

